# Mirage Iii



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

been playing around.......










to this










what do you guys think????


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I have seen the Mirage before with a red hand set, TBH I still prefer the white hands... however have you looked at changing just the 3 sub dials only


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

you mean like this


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

nursegladys said:


> you mean like this


No as that's only two of them :blink: otherwise I need help :lol:


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

now you see I don't like this set because the second hand will be moving while the chrono seconds will be white and stationary


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

nursegladys said:


> oh yeah Doh!!


 :rltb:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

nursegladys said:


> been playing around.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me like......


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

nursegladys said:


> been playing around.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it: gives it a little lift. Looks like the Sinn 256 now. No bad thing. A mod worth doing.


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Fulminata said:


> nursegladys said:
> 
> 
> > been playing around.......
> ...


Yeah I like it too, I have always had a thing for red second hands, just don't tell the wife :blink:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

:lol: i think its a nice mod andy........really suits the watch, and is not to in your face......with the red, would look very cool on a nice toshi with red stich


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> :lol: i think its a nice mod andy........really suits the watch, and is not to in your face......with the red, would look very cool on a nice toshi with red stich


nice watch but it does need something, as for a Toshi........mmmmmm :tongue2: , no stop it, at least it's not orange :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Trust me the futures bright, but it ain't orange


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Trust me the futures bright, but it ain't orange


not a fan phil?  but your right....there is a place for everything....and its not on a mirage


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nope the Mirage is a fine watch, I had one


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

My 2p worth is that I like the red sweep second hand but prefer the sub dials in white - Also have you considered yellow instead of red like the PRS 17C as I think black white & yellow work really well together & better than black white & red ... Paul


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Yellow-on-black day/date and yellow chrono hands?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

quoll said:


> Yellow-on-black day/date and yellow chrono hands?


Now that sounds like a nice combo I'd like to see :yes:


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

must admit I like it, but not the date/day window.


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

nursegladys said:


> must admit I like it, but not the date/day window.


That would look fantastic if the day date was white on black.


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

yeah its coming together now


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

PaulBoy said:


> My 2p worth is that I like the red sweep second hand but prefer the sub dials in white - Also have you considered yellow instead of red like the PRS 17C as I think black white & yellow work really well together & better than black white & red ... Paul


I thought that too 

Why not go the whole hog and do a Zenith


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

jasonm said:


> PaulBoy said:
> 
> 
> > My 2p worth is that I like the red sweep second hand but prefer the sub dials in white - Also have you considered yellow instead of red like the PRS 17C as I think black white & yellow work really well together & better than black white & red ... Paul
> ...


Wow that's bright  - Was it done for Bennetton (sp) or the visually challenged :lol:

Paul


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

PaulBoy said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > PaulBoy said:
> ...


I need to lie down in a dark room :blink:

Jason I'm going with yellow chrono hands and white on black day/date wheel and Roy is gonna do the business, I don't trust me


----------



## whifferdill (Apr 2, 2008)

Funny - this is the mod I intended for a Mirage III - same for a 103 St, but looking at the graphic I prefer the standard Mirage and the white hands. :blink: Looks surprisingly good with the yellow though.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

nursegladys said:


> yeah its coming together now


I would go for that, but with the tail (not the tip) of the second hand painted white.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

nursegladys said:


> must admit I like it, but not the date/day window.


I meant yellow text, black background on the day/date.

Never knew you were a photoshop expert...


----------



## w.h.s (Mar 1, 2008)

i prefer the standard white, but the 17c looks good as it is and that zenith is nice too. The o&w kind of looks like a bund chrono as it is.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

jasonm said:


> PaulBoy said:
> 
> 
> > My 2p worth is that I like the red sweep second hand but prefer the sub dials in white - Also have you considered yellow instead of red like the PRS 17C as I think black white & yellow work really well together & better than black white & red ... Paul
> ...


Going slightly off topic, but I feel it's worth it as those Zenith's are gorgeous :heart:

Edit: Sadly out of my price range at the mo


----------



## Guz (Apr 7, 2008)

Robert said:


> nursegladys said:
> 
> 
> > yeah its coming together now
> ...


Yeah , thats my favourite....

Super cool :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------

